# 2013 cruze rs questions



## daviscruze (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey you all. I just bought my cruze in july. I am starting to mess around with it and browse modifications. A lot of the places i have been looking for suspension braces (towers, sways, chasis) are all for 08 -12. What gives? So what are the differences they made for 2013 with the 1.4t? Or does everything still fit, the companies just havent updated their fitment guides or what? Sorry if this is a duplicate also, but i couldnt find a post about this yet. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Mechanically all of the Cruzes between 11-14 are the same with exception to the diesel. anything that will work on an 11 or 12 with work on a 13 or 14.Some companies just havent updated their year lists. I have a 14 on order and almost no parts retailers show any parts for 14s yet. so I have to look for 12-13 model year in the searches.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

^What he said ^


----------

